# Deciding Under Pressure... and Fast



## PMK252 (Jul 2, 2008)

*Don Vandergriff and Fred Leland (LESC) Announce New England Workshop: Deciding Under Pressure... and Fast*


*Don Vandergriff and Fred Leland (LESC) *
*Form Training Alliance & Bring Deciding Under Pressure... and Fast to New England *

With scientific discoveries and technological changes being developed so rapidly in our society it is easy to forget the importance of the human mind and how it relates to decision making and conflict, in our rapidly changing world. For a majority of U.S. communities, college campuses and businesses the first line of defense is an Public Safety Force (law enforcement and security officers)- dedicated individuals, often lacking both the resources and the experience required to confront lethal and, seemingly, unpredictable threats. MAJ Don Vandergriff and Law Enforcement & Security Consulting (LESC) is in the position to change that. Don Vandergriff and Fred Leland (LESC) have formed a training alliance to bring this evolutionary method of training to security and law enforcement officers. Deciding Under Pressure...And Fast will better prepare leaders and frontline personnel to mange the information and decision-making process in support of confident, legal and effective policing and security practices. Don and Fred have worked with the military, armed and unarmed security and law enforcement officers to develop their capacity for "in the moment tactical decision making." This formed alliance, both students of the theories of COl John Boyd, teaches individual officers, and team leaders, how to assess, adapt and manage threats to better protect the public and themselves.[/font][/font]
For a full description of this class please see

*http://blog.lesc.net/2008/06/22/don...orkshop-deciding-under-pressure-and-fast.aspx*

*Also check out articles on dangerous body language, critical decision making as well as others....*

*Edit Cleanup HTML*


----------

